# Cockatiel Aviary size?



## Oakley7681

hey gang, I'm new to the forum but I've found it very helpful. I was wondering if I could get some information. I'm purchasing a flock of cockatiels (30) from a lady who is getting out of breeding. She is giving me their outside cage, but I would like to construct something a big better than what they've had. I was wondering what size I would need to build for 30 birds. I'm very excited about getting them and want to give them a good life. Thanks for any info you can provide.

Tim


----------



## kevncaz

Hi , your going from zero to thirty ? 
Best of luck , will be fun to follow your progress though 
our advice on aviary size would be big , no bigger than that , no bigger than that aswell 
sorry not much help just overwhelmed with you taking on 30 tiels , also impresed though at your commitment

xx kev n caz xx


----------



## srtiels

Hi...can you give a little more info? 

Where are you located?...meaning is the climate fine for them in an oustside flight year round? 

What size cage/flight do they currently have?

How were they bred?...cage or colony?

Age of the birds, and are there equal amounts of males and females? Are they related to each other, or unrelated?

Depending on you location and the type of caging they currently have it is hard to make suggestions.

Can you take pix's and post of the current cage/flight with the birds in them?


----------



## Oakley7681

I live in Southeast Tennessee. The birds are from a lady in GA. None of the birds are related (per the owner) and do fine in the setting she has set up. There are 15 males and 15 females. She picks and chooses which birds to bring out and set up in a breeding cage when she wants to breed. them. The ages are from 2 to 6. . she states it's 3' x 4' x 6'. I'll want a better cage than this but need to be economical as well. I currently have 4 pet cockatiels of my own and love them. I've hand fed several birds and look forward to having this asa hobby. i tried uploading a picture but can't get it small enough for the forum rules?


----------



## srtiels

I have approx 31 in a walk-in 9' long x 3' wide x 6' high. This flight contains a few resting pairs, and 18 weaned young I've held back. I have another flight that is 4' x 4' 9' thats suspended above the ground by 3 ft. and have approx the same amount of birds, and the pairs in the flight are bonded, and I colony breed that flight.

As to the pix, you can resize the pix smaller for posting.

You can keep the 3' x 4' x6' as a holding cage for youg that you are saving back. Or for some resting pairs. You can never have enough cages.

I don't know how handy you are. You can make a flight using a panel system...meaning 3' x6' panels and make a bunch of then so that later if you want to expand the size of the flight you add more panels...if you want to reduce the size, take away panels. The door can also be made of PVC pipes. The last pix shows a panel above the door so that you have to duck to walk-in. The reason for this is because the birds will try to fly high over your head and this is a simple preventative.

Here are some pix's of a flight (years ag0) in progress using 3/4" PVC pipe and hardware cloth, made from panels. Corragated PVC panels can be used for roofing. Of if you look behind the flight, there was a carport canopy that can also offer shelter, and that is where I had breeder cages.


----------



## Oakley7681

I love that idea!!1 that's a very nice cage system. What type of wire do you use? I know you have to be careful on what you use. Very nice cage, thank you for the pictures! It looks pretty economical as well.


----------



## srtiels

All the supplies can be found at Home Depot. The wire used is hardware clith. 1/2" x 1/2" wire mesh. It is sold in rolls. 3' is the most common size for a panel flight. When you have the roll of wire unwrapped from the wrapper, fill your bathrub with enough water to cover the roll. Piir in 1/2 gallon of ACV (Apple cidar vinegar) and left sit for approx 15-20 min. Rinse the roll, let dry. When you use, if you see any zinc/metal chunks adherred to the wire use a wire brush to brush them off. PVC cutters works well for cutting the PVC pipe. If you want I can hunt up some instructions on assembly.. Cable ties are used to attach the wire to the PVC frame. Cockatiels do not chew these, but every 5-6 yrs. the ties have to be checked because the sun can degrade them and they randomly break and need replacing. Another alternative is to use small screws and washers to attached the wire to the frame. Door hinges are jusr screw attached to the frame, and hold real well.


----------



## srtiels

Another thing I did at a house I lived (several yrs ago, have moved) was I had a sliding glass door. I built a PVC flight inside the room, and the other half (larger) outside. This way with real bad weather I could shoo all the birds inside, and close the sliding glass door.


----------



## NuttyNu

I also have an aviary, I collony breed with about 30 ish breeding indiviudlas all of unknown ages. I have an aviary 6ft by 6ft by 8 ft. They all love this and they share it with a few budgies (in retirement!!). They all live outside all year round (I love in South West England). I have no heating housing for them at night they survive all very well. 

I have made this from metal mesh and wood. Made it all with parents. the only thing you need to be careful of is the wood rotting as this will not hold much weight and if it collapses, you stand to loose a lot of birds (Voice of experience!).

I will post some pictures and better description of materials and design theories when i do this but am very tired and and do not knwo exactly where they are on the computer. i will post them soon!!

P.S. The picture in the signature is my isolation/introduction aviary (It is locates alongside my main one and measure 9ft by 3ft(or 2ft!) and 6ft high!) Again, i will post more pictures of this one as well later on in a day or two!


----------



## atvchick95

I would make a "safe door" Like if you use the one Srtiels posted add that door plus a "walk" in type thing where it comes off that door on both sides and top then add a door at the end (it doesn't have to be long) BUT this way You walk into this part 1st NO birds Make sure this door is securly closed behind you and then walk into the main bird part 

it would look something like this only home made and no doubt cost any where near as much( but when i own my own home out in the country this is my dream cage) 

something like this but the one i looked at months ago was a lot bigger 

but you can see it has a "safe walkway" before entering the main "aviary"


----------

